# PE Civil Paper(10/21) or CBT(4/22)?



## Aviatrix85 (Jun 7, 2021)

Who is planning to take the last PE Civil Paper Exam in October 2021?

Who is planning to take the First CBT PE Civil Exam in April of 2022?

Any concerns with the new CBT format for the Civil Engineering PE Exam?

I wrote NCEES and they stated the CBT PE Civil Reference book would be available for download at least 6 months prior to the April 2022 exam. You will only be able to use the NCEES Reference book for the exam (+ your calculator obviously)

Let me know your thoughts and concerns. 

I'm leaning towards taking the first CBT exam.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Jun 9, 2021)

So no other references, practice exams and binders are allowed for the CBT exam?


----------



## enginear19 (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm planning to take the last P&P in October for Civil WRE.... Hopefully I don't have to panic over the wasted money I've spent on reference materials once the CBT hits.

Will we have to use the supplied-day-of reference manual, or bring in our own copy?


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jun 9, 2021)

KOKOMO777 said:


> So no other references, practice exams and binders are allowed for the CBT exam?


Correct. You will only be allowed the NCEES Reference book for the CBT PE Exam


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jun 9, 2021)

enginear19 said:


> I'm planning to take the last P&P in October for Civil WRE.... Hopefully I don't have to panic over the wasted money I've spent on reference materials once the CBT hits.
> 
> Will we have to use the supplied-day-of reference manual, or bring in our own copy?


I was thinking about that as well. I just try to remember that they will still help me study even if I can't bring them in with me for the test. Plus I like having a home library. Hopefully you will pass and not have to worry about the CBT exam! Good Luck!

For the CBT Exam, the computer screen will have a split screen with one side being the reference manual and the other side being the test. The only items you will be able to bring with you are your approved calculator & other "comfort" items as allowable.

Below is a link to a Playlist from NCEES explaining the CBT process:


https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLiZ0hjHNi9jzR8RW69ndkjIgH8bzj0ew-


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jun 10, 2021)

I forgot to mention in the original post that I sent emails to NCEES & The test administrators to request a Dark Mode option for the PE Exam. If you prefer Dark Mode while working on a computer, I suggest you do the same!


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jun 12, 2021)

I email NCEES and asked one more question. I asked if we are only going to have the reference manual only or if we will have access to any of the references mentioned at the end of each NCEES Exam Spec. We will have access to each reference at the end of the exam spec. They did not specify whether or not we will have all references from all specs or just the references listed in your chosen discipline.


----------



## steel (Jun 21, 2021)

Aviatrix85 said:


> Who is planning to take the last PE Civil Paper Exam in October 2021?
> 
> Who is planning to take the First CBT PE Civil Exam in April of 2022?
> 
> ...


I'll be taking the October 2021 PE Civil: Structural (second time taker, failed in April with a 50%)

The CBT will be supplied with the references and a reference manual on one half of the computer screen and the test on the other side. I took the FE exam in 2016 as computer based so I'm not too worried, but I'd rather pass it sooner than later anyway!


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jun 21, 2021)

structurenole2015 said:


> I'll be taking the October 2021 PE Civil: Structural (second time taker, failed in April with a 50%)
> 
> The CBT will be supplied with the references and a reference manual on one half of the computer screen and the test on the other side. I took the FE exam in 2016 as computer based so I'm not too worried, but I'd rather pass it sooner than later anyway!


Good Luck on the October exam!


----------



## witte (Jul 2, 2021)

I feel like the CBT test would be more difficult given you only have one reference manual that is 500+- pages I believe.

Just my speculation as well but any thoughts/opinions are very much welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jul 2, 2021)

witte said:


> I feel like the CBT test would be more difficult given you only have one reference manual that is 500+- pages I believe.
> 
> Just my speculation as well but any thoughts/opinions are very much welcomed.
> 
> Thanks!


yes! I have had the same thoughts as well.

I'm wondering if it may persuade test takers to evaluate which afternoon session is chosen due to having to remember things more (since we won't be able to take in our own unlimited references). I'm still planning to take Geotech because my background in construction is mostly Geotech related.


----------



## witte (Jul 3, 2021)

Me too. I also have heard mixed reviews on the Construction section though.


----------



## steel (Jul 3, 2021)

Aviatrix85 said:


> yes! I have had the same thoughts as well.
> 
> I'm wondering if it may persuade test takers to evaluate which afternoon session is chosen due to having to remember things more (since we won't be able to take in our own unlimited references). I'm still planning to take Geotech because my background in construction is mostly Geotech related.


I understand that they’ll give you the reference manual (that can also be downloaded from the NCEES website ahead of time) as well as all the individual codes. You’ll have IBC, ASCE 7, AISC 360, etc. but they’ll all be PDF and it will most certainly be limited to the references on the exam specs. So for example you can’t bring in your own practice problem sets or the official Civil Engineering Reference Manual.
I’m gonna be curious how PPI approaches this transition. Less people may be inclined to by the CERM if they can’t take it to the exam.


----------



## steel (Jul 3, 2021)

Aviatrix85 said:


> yes! I have had the same thoughts as well.
> 
> I'm wondering if it may persuade test takers to evaluate which afternoon session is chosen due to having to remember things more (since we won't be able to take in our own unlimited references). I'm still planning to take Geotech because my background in construction is mostly Geotech related.


The PE Civil reference manual is posted!








Log into MyNCEES, your source for all NCEES services


MyNCEES is a free, integrated system that allows you to maintain all of your licensure-related information in one place. Have you created your account?



account.ncees.org




You’ll have to log in to see it


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jul 4, 2021)

structurenole2015 said:


> The PE Civil reference manual is posted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay!!!! thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jul 4, 2021)

structurenole2015 said:


> I understand that they’ll give you the reference manual (that can also be downloaded from the NCEES website ahead of time) as well as all the individual codes. You’ll have IBC, ASCE 7, AISC 360, etc. but they’ll all be PDF and it will most certainly be limited to the references on the exam specs. So for example you can’t bring in your own practice problem sets or the official Civil Engineering Reference Manual.
> I’m gonna be curious how PPI approaches this transition. Less people may be inclined to by the CERM if they can’t take it to the exam.


I think you're correct about the references.

Concerning the CERM - Definitely! I'm interested to see how test prep companies change their approach as well. I'm sure they will lose money in sales of prep materials. Maybe they will just focus on selling practice problems and exams. I guess they could provide guidance on how to efficiently search the NCEES Reference Manual.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Jul 4, 2021)

structurenole2015 said:


> The PE Civil reference manual is posted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went over it briefly on the transportation section of the PE civil reference manual. It’s missing a lot of information on Highway capacity. I didn’t see anything on MUTCD, Highway safety, and RDG. I assume we will not be tested on these sections for the CBT exam next April.


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jul 17, 2021)

One positive about taking the CBT exam is that you don't have to take the test in the state where you are registered with the board

I live in Florida, but I'm registered to take the exam with approval from the Texas board. When I took the exam in Oct 2019, traveling from South Florida to Texas was exhausting and added unnecessary stress plus additional expenses to the already expensive (and excessive) registration fee for the exam. Traveling with all of my reference materials wasn't too fun either. My foundations book fell apart because of the luggage handling. 

I'm looking forward to driving 30 minutes to take the exam.


----------



## Badger (Jul 19, 2021)

Just wondering, do they allow you to bring your own calculator, or do you have to use one on computer?
Also are you allowed to use scratch paper? 
I am interested to look at the reference manual. 
The reference manual for the FE not exactly abundant with extra information with anything but the very minimum you needed.
I am glad I already passed the PE.


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jul 19, 2021)

You can bring in your own calculator.

they will give you scratch paper and a pen.

the PE Civil reference manual is more “abundant” than the FE manual

You also get a pdf of all the references listed at the end of the spec for each discipline.

I am Thankful the reference manual and updated specs came out now so I can start preparing. They added several references to the Geotech depth spec

Happy for you that you’ve already passed the PE


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jul 19, 2021)

KOKOMO777 said:


> I went over it briefly on the transportation section of the PE civil reference manual. It’s missing a lot of information on Highway capacity. I didn’t see anything on MUTCD, Highway safety, and RDG. I assume we will not be tested on these sections for the CBT exam next April.


Check the end of the Transportation Spec on the NCEES website. They include MUTCD and many other references that will be available on the Transportation depth exam


----------



## jbrown784 (Jul 20, 2021)

you bring in your own calculator, but it must be one of the few approved models.
In undergrad they made us use only NCEES approved calculators since that's all you can use on the PE exam.

I use the TI-36x (and practically every day since, nearly 10 years later). 
It's powerful, multi-line, solar but not "washed out" like some are, and is only about $20-25.

*NCEES Calculator Policy*


----------



## realms17 (Jul 22, 2021)

btw CBT is being offered starting January 2022


----------



## jbrown784 (Jul 22, 2021)

for those who are worried about not having the CERM, etc available, I wouldn't be concerned. they know what material is out there and you're not going to get a line-by-line match on any of the problems. 

from my experience, its not the content that will get you, its time. you either know how to perform the solution or know where to find it. if you're often having to look up a similar problem, break down how they got there, and then try to apply components of it to your problem, you're probably going to run out of time. spend time studying what TYPE of problems you expect to face (pipe pressure, bousinnesq, highway level if service, mutcd, etc) and know how to access the related reference material and know which section you need. if you have to keep looking up things in the index and table of contents you will he wasting time. know your references as much as you do calculations. and that is something the CERM cannot do for you. 

also ... for those needing the MUTCD, here's a word of advice. there are a lot of different scenarios that use the same items (signals, signs, striping). and some of them sound similar to each other. when you look up questions regarding the mutcd, look to see the wording in the question matches what's in the guide. if its just close and not nearly word for word, you may be in the wrong section


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Jul 24, 2021)

realms17 said:


> btw CBT is being offered starting January 2022


January would be great! The revised CBT Civil Exam Specs indicate April 2022, but I would love to get it over with sooner.






NCEES PE Civil exam information


Are you taking the PE Civil exam? Learn about the exam specifications, reference materials, scoring and reporting, and the current pass rate.




ncees.org


----------



## realms17 (Jul 26, 2021)

I asked directly from NCEES. I would ask them again just to make sure.

Edit: They updated the CBT Page: *








Computer-based NCEES exams


Starting July 1, 2017, the computer-based FE and FS exams introduce a new testing component: alternative item types (AITs).




ncees.org




*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jul 26, 2021)

For funsies, I downloaded the PE Civil reference. Only 29 pages for structures? Ouch.


----------



## realms17 (Jul 27, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> For funsies, I downloaded the PE Civil reference. Only 29 pages for structures? Ouch.


^^THIS!! wth. i was hoping they would summarize all the codes!! lol


----------



## steel (Aug 2, 2021)

realms17 said:


> ^^THIS!! wth. i was hoping they would summarize all the codes!! lol


Come on, you wouldn't think they would make it THAT easy would you?


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Aug 4, 2021)

realms17 said:


> I asked directly from NCEES. I would ask them again just to make sure.
> 
> Edit: They updated the CBT Page: *
> 
> ...


Yes NCEES said January 2022 for availability of the first Civil CBT exam. If I'm ready by then I'll definitely be taking it earlier than I expected.


----------



## CharlieHotel47_CE_WER (Aug 5, 2021)

Wondering, is their intend to offer the PE twice a year via CBT or will it be once a month like the FE. Anybody know??


----------



## realms17 (Aug 5, 2021)

CharlieHotel47_CE_WER said:


> Wondering, is their intend to offer the PE twice a year via CBT or will it be once a month like the FE. Anybody know??


No it will be year round like the FE.

EDIT from NCEES
Testing windows are:
• January–March
• April–June
• July–September
• October–December
You can only take the exam one time per testing window and no more than three times in a 12-month period.


----------



## steel (Aug 5, 2021)

CharlieHotel47_CE_WER said:


> Wondering, is their intend to offer the PE twice a year via CBT or will it be once a month like the FE. Anybody know??


Year-round. And it isn't just once a month. You can take it almost any day during a two-month window. Exam will probably be offered two months on, one month off. So Jan-Feb, Apr-May, Jul-Aug, Oct-Nov.


----------



## PassPE (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## keviv (Aug 23, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> For funsies, I downloaded the PE Civil reference. Only 29 pages for structures? Ouch.


please post the link, where did you find it on the website ?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 23, 2021)

keviv said:


> please post the link, where did you find it on the website ?


Yeah, I don't remember where I found it. It took a lot of digging.


----------



## Prch17 (Aug 24, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> Yeah, I don't remember where I found it. It took a lot of digging.


Login to NCEES on right side - Under useful documents - View reference handbooks


----------



## Farmerchic (Sep 21, 2021)

Aviatrix85 said:


> I was thinking about that as well. I just try to remember that they will still help me study even if I can't bring them in with me for the test. Plus I like having a home library. Hopefully you will pass and not have to worry about the CBT exam! Good Luck!
> 
> For the CBT Exam, the computer screen will have a split screen with one side being the reference manual and the other side being the test. The only items you will be able to bring with you are your approved calculator & other "comfort" items as allowable.
> 
> ...


Are we going to be allowed to have paper and pencil to work out 
problems?


----------



## realms17 (Sep 24, 2021)

Farmerchic said:


> Are we going to be allowed to have paper and pencil to work out
> problems?


it will be provided for us same as FE.


----------



## Farmerchic (Oct 5, 2021)

Aviatrix85 said:


> I email NCEES and asked one more question. I asked if we are only going to have the reference manual only or if we will have access to any of the references mentioned at the end of each NCEES Exam Spec. We will have access to each reference at the end of the exam spec. They did not specify whether or not we will have all references from all specs or just the references listed in your chosen discipline.


Seriously? I have been using the ce reference pdf to study for the last paper exam. 
Its 300+ pages, a


Aviatrix85 said:


> You can bring in your own calculator.
> 
> they will give you scratch paper and a pen.
> 
> ...


Have you tried to use those pdfs? 
The ref guide for ce is 300+ pages and not as good as the cerm imo. 
If I have to search the formula book, and code books for tables, no way.

I'm hoping I'll pass this paper, but doubtful


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Oct 5, 2021)

Farmerchic said:


> Seriously? I have been using the ce reference pdf to study for the last paper exam.
> Its 300+ pages, a
> 
> Have you tried to use those pdfs?
> ...


Try not to worry about taking the Computer Based Test and focus on passing the last Paper exam. Stay positive. I wish you the best! Don't worry about the CBT exam unless you have to.

Yes, I am using the PDFs to search and become familiar with all references I will have at my disposal during the exam. Searching through the references is part of studying whether you're taking the Paper or CBT exam.

I didn't have a choice to take the last paper exam in October 2021, so I'm going to have to take the CBT exam if I want my PE license. It's better to be positive about the tests (whether taking Paper or CBT) than to worry about the negatives. 

**PS I have already found errors in the NCEES Civil PE Reference Manual. I notified NCEES of the errors and was told they will not correct the errors prior to the first CBT exam. If I was taking the October paper exam, the only thing I would change is I would bring the references listed at the end of the CBT Exam spec. Personally, the CERM did not help me when I took the exam in October of 2019, but we all have our own strategies for the exam.


----------



## Farmerchic (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks, I paid for the cerm, and have gotten used to searching it. At least its complete.
I graduated almost 30 years ago, and realized as I'm studying I don't think I'll pass. I'm too split between geotechnical and environmental, so really too weak in any one core civil depth. 
I would take mining, but it doesn't seem too useful


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 5, 2021)

Farmerchic said:


> Thanks, I paid for the cerm, and have gotten used to searching it. At least its complete.
> I graduated almost 30 years ago, and realized as I'm studying I don't think I'll pass. I'm too split between geotechnical and environmental, so really too weak in any one core civil depth.
> I would take mining, but it doesn't seem too useful


Hey don't let your years out of school discourage you. I was out of school for almost 20 years and passed and I don't even work in design or anything like that. Most of my experience is in management. If I can pass, you can pass. Figure out how to study, make a plan, and execute. This site is a really valuable resource for information, problem solving, and encouragement. 

You can do it. Don't count yourself out.


----------



## Aviatrix85 (Oct 6, 2021)

Farmerchic said:


> Thanks, I paid for the cerm, and have gotten used to searching it. At least its complete.
> I graduated almost 30 years ago, and realized as I'm studying I don't think I'll pass. I'm too split between geotechnical and environmental, so really too weak in any one core civil depth.
> I would take mining, but it doesn't seem too useful


I'm 13 years out of school. We can both do it!

I agree with civilrobotPE. This forum is a valuable resource for positivity and info!


----------



## steel (Oct 6, 2021)

Farmerchic said:


> Thanks, I paid for the cerm, and have gotten used to searching it. At least its complete.
> I graduated almost 30 years ago, and realized as I'm studying I don't think I'll pass. I'm too split between geotechnical and environmental, so really too weak in any one core civil depth.
> I would take mining, but it doesn't seem too useful


I'll agree with the others and say don't count yourself out!
Also, states won't know or care what discipline you took, they just know you passed the PE exam and got your PE license. So if Mining is what will be the easiest for you to pass, by all means, go for it!


----------



## Farmerchic (Oct 8, 2021)

I just went ahead got a supplemental PPI review for water depth - nothing on water treatment. (Im also a certified wastewater and water operator so id better know this stuff, i just wanted it in the "PE format" instead of my design and operations books.

Any WRE testers here? Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## Huda (Oct 29, 2021)

Aviatrix85 said:


> You can bring in your own calculator.
> 
> they will give you scratch paper and a pen.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thank you for all useful information in this post I am trying to download the codes from the NCEES but I just can find the reference manual do you know where I can download them so I can practice the search? and when when will be the first date for the PE exam in 2022? because the registration will open in Nov. but when is the exam day?


----------



## rockfeller (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm glad I already passed the PE.


----------

